# Dreams about gender are they right?



## Blue_star

When I first had a dream with my baby I really didn't know the gender. But it was a very emotional dream and in my dream my baby was a girl I had her in a car seat and she was going home with my grandparents.

I'v been convinced i'm having a boy tho and i'v told my grandma this many times she insists by how i'm carrying that i'm having a girl. Well last night she dreamt I went for my ultrasound and found out i'm having a boy.

Where dreams accurate for you?


----------



## Baby321

I had a dream 2-3 days before I found out that I am pregnant. In my dream, one of my cousins picked up a baby boy and I said to her that can I have him because you already have a boy and I don't, so she gave him to me. This dream made me determined that I am going to have a boy up until I had my 20 week scan.
Before I went for my scan I saw a dream that I were buying girls clothes for someone else. At my scan I didn't ask what I was having but from the potty shots that the sonographer was looking at, it looked like that I am having my 4th girl. 
So, I don't know what to make out of dreams.


----------



## SabrinaKat

I had a very strong feeling that I was having a little boy....the old wives' tales of craving sour foods were absolutely on target (previous pregnancy, altho mc - was craving salt, so perhaps my lost little girl?) and I just knew it was a boy....and it was/is.

Whilst I am sorry that I will probably not have another one (am 44, and grateful for my miracle LO), I do love my little boy so much. I prayed for a healthy LO and got it --figured it was too greedy to ask for a little girl! However, if my lost little one was a girl, she's up with her grandfather who died a few months after my mc, and they are having a great time!

best wishes


----------



## flashy09

Not for me, I dreamt I was having a boy and had a baby girl


----------



## Blue_star

Turns out they where right for me I thought I was having a boy, but in my dreams he was always a she lol Turned out to be right. I guess it's 50/50 tho


----------



## Viking15

My dreams were right. I had a few dreams very early in my pregnancy about baby girls and I just found out today I'm having a girl.


----------



## JasperJoe

I had a dream I was having a girl and I am! but I did dream my boys were girls too, so who knows? x


----------



## LoveMyBaby786

I just dreamt my baby was born the size of a 2 year old.. my sis had the same dream as me, i hope it doesnt come true!! :| :L


----------



## LittleLady04

I dreamt last night that I had a little boy, was gutted when I woke up and realised it was only a dream :( I'm not even pg yet


----------



## bigmomma74

I dreamt I was having twin boys...had 1 girl! :haha:


----------



## kaylajade.x

I dreamt a few times I was having a boy and so did my mum. But then I found out I'm having a girl... Was a huge shock, I was so convinced I was having a boy.
x


----------



## flamingpanda

Not sure. A week after we found out I had a dream I was outside and holding a baby. She was a girl for certain. However about two weeks ago I had a very vivid dream about the future and we had an 8 year old boy who was the spitting image of my OH but with lighter hair and freckles. It was bizarre because rather than just being a baby this felt like a real person I knew.

We find out what we're expecting Tuesday but I'm not sure I believe dreams anymore. I was certain for weeks it was a girl based on that first dream but the boy dream threw me.


----------



## hunni12

I have had maybe 5 dreams I am having a boy, but a lot of people say it may be a girl. You usually dream the opposite


----------



## flamingpanda

Just a quick update, it's a girl. So maybe I should have trusted my first instinct afterall?


----------



## bigmomma74

Ooops...sorry posted in wrong thread x


----------

